# roof air and noisy



## parrealty (Aug 14, 2011)

I just purchased a 2010 Monaco 31' Monarch.  It has one roof air.  We're currently in Tucson and the air flow seems weak and doesn't cool the coach down.  It's very unpleasant, actually.  Anyone have any experience with one roof a/c on a 31 footer?  Is it adequate?  Air seems to come out quite good from 3 vents but very little air flow from the others.  Any comments and/or advice would be appreciated.  We also drove over some rough streets here in Tucson and there is a huge rattle below the engine compartment (almost sounds like a loose muffler or something).  I can't see anything loose below, though, including the muffler and exhaust.  Is that common with MH's............lots of noise?  We're new to this.
Thank you.


----------



## Pancanbob (Aug 17, 2011)

Re: roof air and noisy


Hi, Denny
Have you checked the A/C filter? It may need cleaning.
That could reduce your airflow and itâ€™s ability to cool
Use you â€œnightâ€ shades it will help keep out the heat.

You did not say the size of youâ€™re A/C Unit.

In my RV, I too have only one A/C and it is over the dinette.
When I was in Las Vegas, I closed off the bedroom door during the day.
There was no shade and it was hot. But if yours is like mine (13K BTU), it is undersized for the area it has to cool. â€¦The pool was nice!
Hope this helps

As for the noise, No I donâ€™t think it is common, you need to find what care lose!!    Good luck
Take care
Pancanbob


----------



## akjimny (Aug 17, 2011)

Re: roof air and noisy

Denny, I have a 31 foot Class C with one roof AC, and in my opinion one is not enough to cool that much living space.  It does help to keep the shades down and invest in a small fan to help circulate the air.

As for the noise up front,hopefully with a 2010 model it is still under warranty.  I would have a mechanic put it up on a lift and shake everything under there.  With any luck he'll find your rattle.

Post back and let us know how you do.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 17, 2011)

Re: roof air and noisy

If your AC is a 15,000 btu, I would think it would do the job.  We have that size in larger trailers doing just fine.  In fact, my trailer is almost 35' long and one AC is doing the job, even in the 95-100 degree heat we have had around here.

You said that 3 vents were working good, but some did not have good air flow.  That rules out the filter because that would effect all of the vents.  You do need to keep the filter clean though....   What you are telling me is that for some reason some of your vents in the roof are blocked.  There could be several reasons for that.  Every AC has some aluminum tape around the unit itself.  Maybe for some reason tape is blocking flow.  Sorry, without looking at it no way to tell for sure.


----------

